# 1965 original Radio Output Wiring Question



## Bigfoot21075 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I have a 1965 GTO with a really mint looking and working AM radio. I would NEVER dream of cutting holes in my nice interior for speakers, or even consider buying kick panels with speakers in them, I love the factory look of this car (my FIRST car out of MANY, MANY that has not been hacked apart over the years).

That said, I love my classic rock and blues.

I am considering buying a redirad am converter device
https://rediscoveradio.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1&zenid=df13d9612e7029e8396801bd992a87c2

It is an adapter that plugs into the antenna and allows FM, and aux like Ipod and other. I also thought I would change the dash speaker to the OPGI Sold one with two speakers in it that fits the factory location with no modification 

https://www.opgi.com/gto/G240319/

and run a small 40 watt amplifier.

The AM radio of course only has a single output, would I run a second output to the amplifier in series or parallel (not sure which). I would need an amp that support different ohm amounts (again not sure), but I do not know the specifics or if it even matters with newer amps.

I realize the left and right of the two channel speaker will not be stereo but they should both play.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I am using the dual stock-fitting speaker in my '67, with a Sony stereo I installed in 1988 that fits the dash. The kick panel speakers I used to have sounded much better. The dual dash mount speaker is tiny, and tinny. It's on par with the original speaker in sound quality. I would be afraid to push anywhere near 40 watts through it. YMMV.........


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Oct 12, 2015)

geeteeohguy said:


> I am using the dual stock-fitting speaker in my '67, with a Sony stereo I installed in 1988 that fits the dash. The kick panel speakers I used to have sounded much better. The dual dash mount speaker is tiny, and tinny. It's on par with the original speaker in sound quality. I would be afraid to push anywhere near 40 watts through it. YMMV.........


These are Kenwood speakers rated to 40 watt each, i would hope they could take it.....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have an after market radio that didn't require any mod'ing of the dash and use a pair of stand alone enclosed speakers in the rear window. They sound pretty decent.


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Oct 12, 2015)

GREAT! Thanks!


----------

